# my first loft



## sunwater (Sep 2, 2010)

my start in building the loft


----------



## sunwater (Sep 2, 2010)

this is all in one day 6 hours and i got 5 pigeons the same day


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

keep posting your progress like to see loft building good luck


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Great start and size


----------



## sunwater (Sep 2, 2010)

thanks and i will


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Lookin Good!


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice start. Good luck with the rest!


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

looks good


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

What size we looking at?


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

I bet it is 8x8.......


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Yup seems like an 8 X 8 to me! Looking great so far. Go TEAM BC 

I'm finally seeing some west coast Canadian fanciers on here. About time, I was getting bored 

Good luck on the project! And post some pictures of the pigeons if you can


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't know if it is to late for this tip . Get some metal flashing and cut it into squares that are a bit bigger than you cement blocks and slide them in between the blocks and the wood . Makes a great termite barrier and it would not allow mice to stand on the blocks therefore no gnawing a hole in the floor , bend it slightly at a down angle and snakes can't crawl up them . We do that here in the south , especially homes that are built on pier and beam and you foundation is pier and beam . Just a tip ...... Can't wait to see the finished product , I know it is going to be a 5* loft .


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Isnt it 10x10? I think it is 2 and half sheets wide and the half sheet on the back. 3 sheets leaves a 2x2 square.


----------



## sunwater (Sep 2, 2010)

newtopidgeons said:


> Isnt it 10x10? I think it is 2 and half sheets wide and the half sheet on the back. 3 sheets leaves a 2x2 square.


good job thats right good i was like look at the pic closer people lol


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Ah yes- the framing makes it clear that it is 10x10. 



> Go TEAM BC


I second that emotion. 
Based on my proximity, and love of Canada, eh.


----------



## sunwater (Sep 2, 2010)

canad is a good place to live but there are hawks here that i have heard of wiping out young bird teams in about a mounth or two if not careful


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

Sunwater.... Hawks are everywhere anymore. There are not too many people on this forum, that don't have trouble with hawks. 

Great start to your loft.


----------



## sunwater (Sep 2, 2010)

sorry for the not satying up dated but my friend has my camra and is on vaction in greece so when i get my camra back ill but up lots of pics. i have done alot since the last time.sorry and the name of the loft is the hawker loft. sorry


----------



## ishae_clanx (Mar 13, 2011)

i think your floor joist spacing is a little bit far...hehe very nice..and i envy those kinds of lofts


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

Very nice start keep us updated so we can see the finished product.


http://photobucket.com/NOMADS_LOFT


----------

